# Importing CR2 files



## guitarmaker (Jun 2, 2015)

I use a macbook with Yosemite 10.10.2 and have Lightroom 4. I use this frequently for importing and editing raw CR2 files from a Canon G12, about 10 MP each. I recently purchased a Canon SLR and found when I try to import raw CR2 files, about 25 MP each, it will not import. When I try it says, “Some import operations were not performed. The files are not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom.” Is it because of the file size or the older LR version and a difference in the CR2 files from a newer camera? Will newer versions of LR work with these files?


Thanx,
Ron


----------



## tspear (Jun 2, 2015)

Because LR is too old. You need a newer version. Check the Adobe site to verify the Lightroom supports that camera.  
There are people posting about 48 mb raw files and Lr handles it just fine.

Tim


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep, version of Lightroom.  Two choices, upgrade Lightroom or use Adobe's DNG converter to convert the CR2 files to DNG, which is Adobe's generic raw format.  Once they are DNG files you can import into Lightroom.


----------

